# Odometer reading “000000” after new BCM installation and programming at the dealership.



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

As the title states, after getting my BCM programmed due to having to have the old one replaced due to issues, I now have my miles reset to 0. Is there anyway to change this? I was under the impression that the dealership had the ability to use the scanner and software to manually put in the mileage.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I thought under Federal Law they were required to do so?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

That’s what I thought as well...


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

and they said???


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Not that they have the ability to...as Eddy said...they're legally required to.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take it back to the dealership - have them add the mileage they recorded on the paperwork to the mileage currently showing on the odometer. Their tech forgot to do this. If they're unwilling to do this at no charge, record the old odometer reading for historical purposes and report the dealership to your state DMV.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I went back and these crooks excuse was that it “wouldn’t take the mileage entry” and it’s probably due to the new BCM being bad. All lies. I believe what im dealing with is a tech who doesn’t know what they are doing. He is struggling to also reprogram the steering wheel controls.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Snappa said:


> I went back and these crooks excuse was that it “wouldn’t take the mileage entry”


I'd tell them to tell that to the state Attorney General.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Snappa said:


> I went back and these crooks excuse was that it “wouldn’t take the mileage entry” and it’s probably due to the new BCM being bad. All lies. I believe what im dealing with is a tech who doesn’t know what they are doing. He is struggling to also reprogram the steering wheel controls.


Report them to your State Attorney General, the NHTSA and to General Motors. Make sure you name the dealership in all reports. If the new BCM is bad they should immediately replace it with a good BCM at no charge to you. This is why you need to ensure GM is involved in this.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

obermd said:


> Report them to your State Attorney General, the NHTSA and to General Motors. Make sure you name the dealership in all reports. If the new BCM is bad they should immediately replace it with a good BCM at no charge to you. This is why you need to ensure GM is involved in this.


The only thing is that I purchased the BCM directly from acdelco, not refurbished, rebuilt or anything, but brand new. I fear if I do get another BCM the dealership will try to say it wasn’t their fault and charge me another programming fee. But my argument is that if they were encountering errors/issues they should have abandoned the reprogramming attempt which is obviously not complete and simply not have charged me. At that point if the BCM is bad which I doubt, I would have exchanged it for another one then came back to have them to the programming.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If the part you supplied was bad, it's not their fault. They should get something for their time. If they supplied the part, it would be a different story.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> If the part you supplied was bad, it's not their fault. They should get something for their time. If they supplied the part, it would be a different story.


Yeah “SOMETHING” for their time but not a full amount for incomplete work. The proper way to conduct business is is when you encounter a problem you then notify the customer of that problem and ask would they like to proceed with an attempt to diagnose that issue. If they decline then they can be sent their way. The whole programming of a module takes as little as 30 min to complete, indicating that any issues would have been identified early in the process. Odometer information on these cars is set up via SPS at the early stages of the flashing process. That means if the computer would not “accept the mileage” at that point I should have been informed. Instead they just set the miles at 0 which is actually illegal as stated and then tried to come up with other excuses. So while some of their time was used, it was them who completely mismanaged it.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

You can always contact your State Bureau of Automotive repair if you have one to document your complaint, also to use for possible litigation in the event the Dealer tries to extort any addition monies. There is also Small Claims Court, and remember AC Delco warrants most parts for a lifetime


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Chargeback and visit a different dealer or even an independent shop that has the tools.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

The dealership claim they cannot due it as the BCM won’t except the mileage when they enter it. They claim it has to do with the IPC not communicating back the correct mileage with what they are entering. No where in all the service information does it say that the cruze odometer information is stored in the ipc. It is all BCM.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Snappa said:


> The dealership claim they cannot due it as the BCM won’t except the mileage when they enter it. They claim it has to do with the IPC not communicating back the correct mileage with what they are entering. No where in all the service information does it say that the cruze odometer information is stored in the ipc. It is all BCM.


Yeah no. The only way this can happen is with a monumental **** up. The instrument cluster will need to be reprogrammed now and then immediately reprogram the BCM and then hopefully it works.


----------



## grlnboots (Oct 8, 2020)

The mileage may need programmed into the PCM. The BCM and PCM communicate with each other.


----------



## grlnboots (Oct 8, 2020)

Where did you get your BCM? Was it a rebuilder? When ordering it did they ask for the miles on the vehicle. Most rebuilders program the BCM to mileage. If they didn't ask for it then they didn't program it. I just ordered one and the website didn't ask, so I called them up and asked if they needed it because my PCM is not reading the mileage all of a sudden in the last couple of months, but the odometer is working. The rebuilder is going to program to the miles I gave them. Grant you I will probably add a couple of hundred miles (200) before it gets here, but it will be in the range.


----------

